# Grizzly Table Saw, best birthday present ever



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

GRATZ ….I wish my wife loved me that much ….LMAO :<))


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a stout TS… you're gonna love it.

I highly recommend getting a Gripper…. it is a *big *safety upgrade to any TS, but especially when you run the saw with the blade guard removed.

Shop space looks really nice as well.

Enjoy!


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome to LJs. I'm hoping my wife gets me a new saw for my 60th too. 6 months to go. I only need the 690, because I'll put my INCRA fence on it.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Kind of happy with my Made in the U.S.A. Delta(1.75hp. Hybrid), but the wife did get me a 15" floor model Drill press a few years ago on one of those Birthdays, few more years for the Big 60! Enjoy the Saw!


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Super nice!

I recall when my birthday present one year was exactly what I asked for: permission to go buy the cabinet table saw I wanted!

But on a more recent birthday, I got a check to pay for a portion of finally building out my whole shop, so I defintely do not have any complaints!

Congrats and enjoy. Thanks for showing it off here.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Awesome. I have this exact saw, and my wife "gave" it to me for Christmas a few years back. She even went out the shop and put some wrapping paper on the boxes for me ;-)

I really like the saw, and don't have any complaints. You get a lot of saw for what you pay.


----------



## Loupe (Jul 22, 2016)

Awesome present. Just wondering, you said you went to the showroom. I'm thinking about going in two weeks. Long trip for me though. Looking at the g1023rlwx. Does anyone have a preference from the 1023 and the 0690?
-Michael


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Loupe,
Check out this thread, looks like someone asked the same question as you…

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/17622


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

And another thread…
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/28402


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

And one final thread:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/44973

Wow, looks like you're not the only one with that question!


----------



## Zoomie (Jun 4, 2012)

Loupe, the trip for me was pretty far as well, Macon GA to Springfield MO, but I was on my way to KS anyhow. Online shopping is great but hands-on can't be beat when you're talking >$1500 purchases. I had pretty much settled on the 0691 before I got there but the trip confirmed it. The one thing I learned when I got there was the riving knife on the 0690/1 is a lot easier to remove than the 1023 and I liked the fact that the manufacturer was ISO9001 certified. It just adds a layer of QC, even though the Taiwan brand probably has the same QC, they just aren't certified. Also don't go there thinking you'll save any money on shipping, MO sales tax negates any advantage. Good luck either way.


----------



## Loupe (Jul 22, 2016)

I appreciate everyone's input. This is a major purchase for me. I just want to make the right purchase. I'll have to live with it for a very long time. LOL


----------



## WoodWarper (Aug 24, 2017)

Zoomie:

I just recently purchased the exact same saw for my shop, which is still under renovation and build out. I am really excited about using it eventually… I would live to hear your thoughts about the sawmafter you have used it for a while.

And, I really love your shop. Really nicely equipped, and a very, very cool work space!

Woodwarper


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm jealous of your workshop!


----------



## blackoak (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey Zoomie. I just went up to Springfield to put my hands on a few things also. Can you expand on the sales tax VS shipping costs? How bad is the state tax ? Im close in Ark.


----------



## Miataguy (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice work shop and congrats on the table saw.


----------

